# So I groomed my neighbor's dog



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I groomed Mr.. Finna bichpn/shih tzu cross today, my neighbor said she was being told not to bring him back, reason he was too wiggly.
This was three different groomers.
My neighbor is telling me Finn is matted, which he had what I called pilling,, not horrible nothing misting the coat with conditioner and line brushing out didn't fix, except hus fanny needed more attention.
Finn was good for me, but I respected his limits. A bath, blow dry and trim took me two hours, was Finn's trim perfect no but it was a good experience for him and he wasn't pushed passed his threshold.
I was teaching my neighbor how to line brush and comb out Finn's hair. How to use her new HV dryer, told her to get a happy hoodie (Finn did well wearing one I had)
I will groom him again next week to get him used to the process, basically trim up what I couldn't this week.
















I didn't take a before


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

You're very sweet to do that for your neighbor!!!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Well done, Twyla.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

What an awesome thing to do for your neighbor and for the dog himself. It sounds like you have saved him from a shave down in winter plus many traumatic future grooming experiences.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Great job! It's nice having good neighbors! What comes around goes around!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What a good neighbor you are. Lucky dog to have you help.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Nothin but 💚 for this.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Such a kindness for them both


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Fantastic, caring move on your part for a very needing boy. You will right this ship 🏆🏅.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I think you did a great job, your neighbor is so lucky to have you.


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

Love thy neighbor as thyself a very noble thing for you to do. I can tell you are a person of quality known by merit great job.🙂


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

How kind of you, and Finn looks great!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Very courageous of you. Screw up your dog and you deal with it. Screw up someone else's dog and potentially suffer the wrath. A few of my wife's friends asked me to groom their dogs thinking I'll make them look like Happy - then I'm handed a squirming uncooperative terrier. The whole thing makes me a little uneasy. Good for you. You did a good job.


----------



## BBVidya (6 mo ago)

Terrific job! I’m highly impressed!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Nice One!!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Very nice job. The best part is the dog looks quite content in your arms when the groom is finished. What a nice gift you gave your neighbor!


----------



## Maggied (Sep 6, 2018)

PhoebeDuck said:


> You're very sweet to do that for your neighbor!!!


your neighbor and Finn have a good friend.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Round two with Mr. Finn, agreed to go short and then attempt to go longer if my neighbor can keep him properly brushed out.
More importantly the groom went better took less time and was less stressful for Finn, we did take breaks like last time. Managed to do his legs, he wouldn’t let me last time.
Better yet Finn was happy to see me


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

❤❤❤Happy Dog❤❤❤!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Lucky Finn to be groomed by such a caring person!


----------

